# HELP! Grooming Problem.. :(



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Do you have a groomer's arm or an H-bar? Sounds the simplest solution. I suspect a professional groomer would use a soft muzzle for safety, if scissors or clippers were involved. When you say you don't want to trim, do you mean that his coat has never been trimmed? 

I would be working hard at teaching im not to mouth, too. Is he biting at the brush because it hurts, or because he is bored, or because it is a game? If he is matted and the brush is pulling and hurting him, then a slightly shorter, more manageable clip would be the sensible way to go. If he is bored, perhaps several shorter sessions, doing part of him every day until his tolerance builds up, would help. If it is a game, it will be difficult to stop if he has had over a year of being allowed to do it, but a firm "No!", and a treat for leaving it - at first for a second or two, then for longer - should help. I would practice when I was not actually grooming - lots of short sessions around the house and on the grooming table, to make the brush something to be welcomed, rather than fought.


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

I think that's the problem, I don't have a table with an arm, 

no, he's not matted.. actually he doesn't have any tangles on his hair.. I struggle everyday to get the grooming done. he goes to a professional groomer every week for his bath/nails/teeth and sometimes a little trimming. I don't know how they do it; He doesn't bite hard, he just nips your hand.. I'm just so annoyed because we've done this a thousand times and still, he nips and mouths me..


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds as if he has decided grooming is a game, and his role is nipping. Time to take action, I think, to teach him otherwise. I would do it by a firm "No!" , and holding his muzzle away every time he tried it, and having a pocketful of treats to use very generously for every brush stroke when he didn't.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

A muzzle is not a bad idea - it takes away his option to bite and you can more easily get done what you need to do and avoid frustration. I would also give lots of *awesome* treats (cheese, chicken, etc...) for good behavior. You might ask your groomer how he behaves with them - I would not be surprised if he is muzzled for part of the grooming.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I had this problem when Vasco was a puppy; he saw grooming as an opportunity for a big wiggly game of bite-the-brush. 

I went in stages ... first hold the brush in front of him and c/t when he didn't bite it. Then c/t for turning his head away from the brush. Then we worked on clicker training for standing still. Then we combined the two, starting out with a c/t for every brush stroke where he stood still, then every other, then every fourth, etc. The nice thing about clicker training for mouthy behaviour is that it occupies the mouth!

That said, a grooming arm will be a faster solution!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

You know, it might be just you he behaves that way with. I have a client right now who cannot bath and blow dry her new poodle puppy without a huge struggle. He's perfect for me, never has so much as tried to be a problem. 
Ask the groomer how he behaves for sure but you might not get a truthful answer. I think some are afraid to tell owners, even when they ask, that they have trouble with their dogs. Maybe they are worried that the client will go elsewhere to assume that they are doing something mean to their dog? I honestly don't know. I am quick to tell an owner about a pet's behavior and if it's been poor they are usually SHOCKED. Nobody's ever told them that before.... I must be a bad groomer. *eye roll* It's annoying but whatever. I've lost a few people because I was truthful about their dogs but hey I figure I better tell them that way if the behavior ever gets to be a real issue and I have to refuse service to them they won't be surprised.  Anyway my point with all that is tell your groomer YOU are having trouble and what the trouble is when you ask them.

Definitely give tons and tons of treats when you groom  Have you sought professional training, gone to puppy classes or basic obedience? Sounds to me like it might benefit you if you haven't. Set up a better line of communication between you and dog. That is always helpful, plus classes can be a fun activity for you both.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Everyone else gave great advice. I just thought I'd add a link for a grooming arm. You could probably get the cheaper one since your rascal is little. Search | PetEdge.com Results


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

Ask the groomer how he behaves for sure but you might not get a truthful answer. I think some are afraid to tell owners, even when they ask, that they have trouble with their dogs. Maybe they are worried that the client will go elsewhere to assume that they are doing something mean to their dog? I honestly don't know. I am quick to tell an owner about a pet's behavior and if it's been poor they are usually SHOCKED. Nobody's ever told them that before.... I must be a bad groomer. *eye roll* It's annoying but whatever. I've lost a few people because I was truthful about their dogs but hey I figure I better tell them that way if the behavior ever gets to be a real issue and I have to refuse service to them they won't be surprised.  Anyway my point with all that is tell your groomer YOU are having trouble and what the trouble is when you ask them.
Totally agree with u on that one Leigh ann. I haven't seen a bichon I've been doing since he was 12 weeks for a wile because I told the owner hes started getting really bad for brushing.. And last time he had a go at me and really ment it.. When I told the owner I knew she didn't like it.. Thinking
Of calling her.. Regarding OP.. Just be firm don't let him get away from you till he carms down..


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you so much guys!  

what i am doing now is every time he doesn't whine,bite the brush,nip/mouth me, I give him a treat.. like for every 6 seconds..

yeah, maybe the arm will be useful for me, my previous groomer told me that my poodle is really hard to handle because he does the things that he does to me to the groomer. so now, I found a new groomer, and their trick is, they have 2 people handle my poodle.. one is holding him and the other is brushing/drying him..

Thank You again..


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

CoffeePoo said:


> my previous groomer told me that my poodle is really hard to handle because he does the things that he does to me to the groomer. so now, I found a new groomer


Well then, that proves my point lol. 

One suggestion/question. It's great that you are working with him but ask maybe how he behaves with two people handling him? I've always found, and maybe this is just me, that the less people holding the difficult dog the safer and easier it is to groom him. I am also better able to work on the dog's behavior thus carrying on what the owner is doing at home without the extra restraint. In my experience it usually just upsets the dogs to be held. It's rare that I need a hand and usually it's a very very small dog that I am cliping nails or doing feet on that needs to be held just because they are extra wiggly. In that case it's a one person sits with dog in lap/arms and I do what I need to. Anyway, just an added thought. 
I also have people who bring treats for me to give their dogs to training with, not that I don't have treats haha but I guess they forget that. If a person is using a particular word or a clicker or something I use that to. Maybe look into marker training and that may help things move faster in the direction you'd like to go behavior wise. You mark the behavior you want and reward. Makes them understand so much faster.


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

thank you! just one last question.. I'm planning to put him on a think clip.. can you suggest a clip that's easy to maintain? but at the same time, it has his topknot and his long ears?.. and I still want a poodle look.. ) can you suggest a clip please?.. his coat now is for a lamb clip.. he's in a lamb clip right now.. 

thank you! he's black btw.. )


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

most dogs will try to get out of grooming when they are puppies by "avoidance behavior", without proper guidance this will continue into adulthood. 
View from dogs point of view. 
as a trainer & groomer i am not a fan of correction or disaplining as i think dogs tend to associate "when she brushes my leg i get in trouble" therefore they avoid that position. this can escalate into biting. Make sure you are keeping brush paralell and use a nice soft slicker like the double sided soft slicker by paw brothers, available at ryans pets online. be firm, tie dog up to cupboard or somthing, put left arm under belly so cant turn or sit, reposition and make sure you do not stop in response to the fussing(dont reward dogs behavior-that makes it stronger) even if you ar ejust going through the motions and not really brushing. when dog accepts or settles(even for a few seconds) reward with "yes" and release. (build up amount of time can brush) watch that you are not falling into habit of STOPPING and then rewarding, therefore what are you rewarding? the non brushing!
it also works to hold back on regular "free" attention, like when comes up to you for a pat, and to only give affection through the restraining holds you want to teach. ie: stand dog away from you, stroke and tell good boy!. very good for fussy paw/nail dogs.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

WonderPup said:


> Ask the groomer how he behaves for sure but you might not get a truthful answer. I think some are afraid to tell owners, even when they ask, that they have trouble with their dogs. Maybe they are worried that the client will go elsewhere to assume that they are doing something mean to their dog? I honestly don't know. I am quick to tell an owner about a pet's behavior and if it's been poor they are usually SHOCKED. Nobody's ever told them that before.... I must be a bad groomer. *eye roll* It's annoying but whatever. I've lost a few people because I was truthful about their dogs but hey I figure I better tell them that way if the behavior ever gets to be a real issue and I have to refuse service to them they won't be surprised.  Anyway my point with all that is tell your groomer YOU are having trouble and what the trouble is when you ask them.


This struck a note with me. Swizzle got groomed Friday and I asked how he did and she said he was fine. I said - no really, tell me how he did because if there is a problem I want to fix it now while he is a puppy. She then said he was jerky when she used the razor and she had to blend to cover this up and his feet were sensitive. She said it was typical puppy and he had a bit of attitude. He is cocky. Hopefully he did not try to mouth her - I wish now I had asked. He does not mouth me but he wants to. He normally starts to bite his own leg or something else with me. I know he wants to bite - he still has not lost his teeth and I let him have a chewie when I comb him. I comb him every day and check his teeth and feet every day. I got this in the habit with my first dog who the vet warned me was very sensitive and it was going to be a problem when he was older and bigger. I broke Zack of that and he would let you do whatever you wanted. 

I have a question about my approach. Swizzle is a toy. I take him on my lap after I have run him around and got him tired. I comb him trying to be careful not to pull and hurt him and space that with petting. When he tries to bite the comb I make a buzzer noise (like you hear on a game show when they give the wrong answer) and then give him his chewie. He is fine and even when his hair occasionally gets pulled he is not giving me a hard time. It this OK or should I be making him stand? I don't have a razor yet -I am going to clean him up between groomings so I am thinking of just turning on my husband's electric razor and holding that by him and giving him treats or pats so the noise doesn't bother him. I am wondering if she shaved him after she plucked his ears - that may have made him jerky. I am just wondering because he is OK - a little shy_ when I use the blow dryer .

I think it is silly to blame an experienced groomer if your dog is acting out. I want to know so the grooming will be easier on the groomer and the dog.


----------



## Ann Mc Keon (Feb 9, 2011)

*groomers helper*

If you dog is difficult and you are on you own, you should consider a groomers helper, as you will have your dog for a long time, its only a baby now, I always tell customers if their dogs are difficult and how they can help make grooming more enjoyable , by grooming at home and how to groom their dog also put the dogs on a table, they relate this to the groming parlour they go to and usually sit still. groomers helper is a noose and control post, look up youtube for information


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

I wish I can buy a groomers helper.. but I think it's not available here in the philippines.. :l


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If you know someone reasonably handy, one would not be hard to make, CoffeePoo. A length of steel, brass or similar piping bent into a right angle - or two with a sliding connection - a clamp to hold it to the table, and a swivel clip to take a leash. I remember my Grandfather making grooming arms and frames for my Grandmother, back in the days when they were hard to buy.


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

I'll try to find one..  I'm going to the groomers today again btw... but still cant find a good clip.. i want something short..


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

If you can be present for the grooming...you can learn so much. I have only had Stella groomed by one person and she has agreed to me being in the room when she grooms...it allows me to see what is going on and I learn EVERY time she is there..


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm always there when he is being groomed.. I just don't have the right tools to groom him myself.. 

I enrolled him in an obedience class this morning..  maybe it will help.. and after that we'll join agility..


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

CoffeePoo said:


> I'll try to find one..  I'm going to the groomers today again btw... but still cant find a good clip.. i want something short..


some dutch clip?


----------

